# Bamboo Vergo vs. God Eneru



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2013)

100 meters away.

Standard setting. 

Fights in SAD production room on PH. 

Who wins.


----------



## Luis209 (Mar 16, 2013)

Vergo. Enel is physical too weak for Vergo.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 16, 2013)

Vergo sticks him.


----------



## Soca (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd actually pay to see this fight tbh


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2013)

I knew phyiscally Vergo would overwhelm Enel, but wouldn't Enel's CoO, and Lightning speed, and attacks even out the playing field?


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 16, 2013)

Vergo stomps.


----------



## Jabba (Mar 16, 2013)

Enel starts out with an advantage due to distance. He can spam lightning attacks like the wind from 100 meters. However, it's not going to be that effective. Vergo's Soru + top notch Busoshoku Haki + massive physical strength and endurance= unbeatable, even when spammed. When Vergo closes the distance, Enel has absolutely no chance of winning.


----------



## Sure (Mar 16, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I knew phyiscally Vergo would overwhelm Enel, but wouldn't Enel's CoO, and Lightning speed, and attacks even out the playing field?



Base Physical Stats are so significant in OP. Any hits that land on Enel would KO him, I'm pretty sure we can agree on. 

Lightning speed is only traveling speed. If it was otherwise, we would have to assume Luffy, who was able to tag him consistently, has speed or reaction to Lightning which doesn't make sense. Enel's reaction speed is too slow to make use of his Lightning speed. 
CoO doesn't matter if Enel can't physically react and move out of the way (Sandersonia vs Enel)

Only it's a win to Vergo all the time unless Enel gets a lucky hit with 1B volts.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Enel gets killed, ruining his chances to make his fans happy by seeing him return to the manga.


----------



## SsjAzn (Mar 16, 2013)

Enel's CoO isn't good enough to evade Vergo's attack. Vergo stomps.


----------



## blueframe01 (Mar 16, 2013)

Enel gets bambooed to death.


----------



## Reality (Mar 16, 2013)

If Virgo closes the gap between their distance and before Enel utilizes any of his lightning based attack's, Virgo should take this, although, if the latter is on the defensive rather than the offensive, we wouldn't know how his "Haki" would shelter him against "Enel's" "Lightning," which, as we all know, was powerful enough to "Destroy" a good volume of rock's. Now I'm not trying to imply that the rock wall "Enel" destroyed is much more dense/durable than "Virgo's" haki, albeit, it has to be taken into consideration. In short, mastery of Haki may offer some resistance, though, to what degree does it shelter you from an opponent that can easily spam limitless amounts of "Lightning" ?

Anyone know the voltage of "Law's" counter shock ? Not like it'll matter, but, if Virgo withstands one of Enel's lightning based attack's, he can quickly counterattack with a "Shigan" to the head.

Enel was able to "match" Zoro in battle (He stopped an attack from "Sandai Kitetsu" by using his staff), that's no small task because Zoro possesses Super-Human Strength. He also demonstrated impressive durability by withstanding many attacks from Luffy who also possesses "Super-Human" Strength too. While Enel's greatest source of power is his Mantra and his Logia Devil Fruit (that amplifies it) he wasn't someone who "just possessed the ability" as Crocodile made a point to Luffy. Enel's physical abilities aren't not to be taken lightly, albeit he is nothing compared to Virgo, the gap in their strength is far too wide.

People have to remember that the only reason Luffy beat "Enel" was due to the fact that of having an immunity to most of Enel's lightning attacks, and was even able to strike Enel, thanks to his rubber powers. If it weren't for the aforementioned person's immunity, he would've ended up like "Kamakiri". 

Let's look back at the fight between Enel and Luffy... what exactly happened? how did Luffy defeat Enel? The explanation of Eichiro Oda was that "rubber" is an "insulator" of "electricity" which renders Enel's attacks useless... As far as I remember, the explanation ended there. But let's look at it in a different way... how the did Luffy get to hold/punch/kick Enel? He's made of rubber, but so what? That doesn't give him the ability to "touch" lightning. In terms of Crocodile, I understand that any form of "liquid" will solidify sand... this is understandable and therefore logical... but in Enel's case, Luffy was able to "attack" Enel without even obtaining Haki... I wanted to add that being rubber just doesn't justify his win. Given the circumstances, we can't drag too much real physics into one piece, instead of focusing more about the logic in our world,  focusing the logic in the Anime world seems more than plausible.

Honestly, it can go either way, but Virgo topples "Enel" due to having an advantage on physical strength and defense. Concerning speed, it is debatable. Point is, I want to avoid harsh judgements such as saying: "Enel moves at the speed of lightning" which wouldn't be applicable for the obvious.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Mar 16, 2013)

Pre gears/haki Luffy tag enel. 
Wiper dodges el thor and tags enel.
Vergo has soru and is almost as fast as instant teleportation.
Base Vergo's physical strength >>>>>> ridiculously above Skypea Luffy
Vergo has long range attacks. *Both dart with explosion and the aftermath of his swings that are strong enough to bend steel* 
Vergo literally one shots Eneru before he even realizes he's suppose to dodge.
*Any monster trio level fighter that's not messing around would one shot Eneru.*


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 16, 2013)

It's not gonna be a stomp, Enel's abilities are dangerous. Vergo wins though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 16, 2013)

Enel's devil fruit is strong true but....He gets one shot rather quickly so it does not matter.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Mar 16, 2013)

I think most of the people have that Eneru with the ship increasing his strength tenfold stuck in their brain as the natural enel*Before we go there, cloud is not as resistance as a vearth, so you might have a Romanticized idea of his El thor too*. 
His El thor, which is his most powerful attack was dodge by Usopp and the father of the weird angel reacted and successfully save his daughter against it. Pre time skip Zoro was shocked 3 times, once by the tenfold powerful thunder clash and woke up relative quickly and had no life threating injury. *this is after fighting a mini war* 
Eneru was lucky he had the CoO and Logia combination. Any of his other stats are a joke. His reaction speed is that of a child. Sure he was agile when he didn't have to think of getting hit, sure he clashed with Zoro once with a cocky approach, but only because he had the upper since before the fight even began. 
We all know what happens to those kind of logias, Eneru is no different.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 16, 2013)

Even with CoO, Vergo is too fast and too powerful for Enel. 

Vergo ties his earlobes in a knot.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'd actually pay to see this fight tbh


All the rape.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 17, 2013)

Soru can close that gap in a split second. Result? Broken Enel.


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 17, 2013)

rape thread


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'd actually pay to see this fight tbh





Enel's face when he see's him


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vergo jams that bamboo so far up Enel all the "E's" in his name will change to a "A'


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 17, 2013)

Vergo rapes.


----------



## Kings Disposition (Mar 18, 2013)

Well based the following:
PTS Luffy was above Enel in physical ability. 
TS Luffy  (who's obviously much stronger now) and TS Sanji are relatively in the same ball park. 
TS Sanji matched Vergo in their kicking skirmish. 

Vergo shouldn't have much trouble defeating Enel. Law's Counter Shock seemed to hurt Vergo a  bit so Enel should be able to do atleast some damage. But I doubt Enel will do enough before he goes down considering Vergo's monsterous CoA protection.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Mar 18, 2013)

Vergo is vastly superior in terms of speed, strenght and has powerful COA that can propably at least mitigate Enel's attacks. Give Enel 1000 meters distance and maybe he can do something.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 18, 2013)

Enel drops the soap while Vergo stands behind him in Fulbody Armaments form.


----------

